# Help with converting DVDs to IPod format



## Cindy62707 (Jan 24, 2010)

I found a program called River Past Crazi Video. When it works it works great! But it is unreliable. When it does not work there is nothing you can do to "correct" it and you are out of luck. I've written River Past 4 times in the last 4 months with the error messag BUT THEY IGNORE ALL ATTEMPTS AT COMMUNICATION! They have a link on their web site for a Forum but it does NOT work either and I've reported it 4 times too. 

What other program out there is good for converting common household DVD recordings to the IPod format? Preferably one that you can trial for free. I don't care if it leaves a watermark as the programs are just TV shows that I watch once and delete for the next day.

Thank you,


----------

